# Best purchase ever



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Was curled up on the sectional sofa last night, as the snow came down. Comment to wife and daughter how much I liked the blankets my wife had bought a few years back. 

Daughter said ‘they are the best purchase ever!’

I immediately, with little thought - said ‘No, that would be my car’.

No one disagreed.


----------

